# Cyriopagopus sp. Singapore Blue



## pokiecollector (Oct 7, 2004)

*Thread updated*

Thread updated


----------



## Jakob (Oct 7, 2004)

pokiecollector said:
			
		

> I can't believe these spider's are selling for $400 !, they don't even look that good, go get you a guaranteed female cobalt blue and save yourself $360.


The $400 pricetag certainly isn't justified. That's not an opinion, it's a fact 

Later, 

Jake


----------



## Washout (Oct 7, 2004)

JakeRocks said:
			
		

> The $400 pricetag certainly isn't justified. That's not an opinion, it's a fact


I agree, you should import some and sell them to me for $20 each!


----------



## pokiecollector (Oct 7, 2004)

Thread updated


----------



## Ultimate Instar (Oct 8, 2004)

Actually, they teleport.  

Karen N.


----------



## David Burns (Oct 8, 2004)

Imagine a H.lividum that is 10"+ and arboreal. That is what they are like.


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Oct 8, 2004)

10+, is that accurate?  That's almost bigger then T. blondi.  I don't think they get THAT big.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 8, 2004)

Yup, they do according to everything I have heard...
They are very leggy, stunning species.
And comparison to H. lividum is not at all accurate, since this species is arboreal - not a pet hole.


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Oct 8, 2004)

You can't believe hear-say Sheri. You know that. *shame shame*. When someone can prove it, I will believe it.


----------



## David Burns (Oct 8, 2004)

Europeans who have adult specimens are saying 25 cm. that is over 10".

Sheri, I did mention it was arboreal. As an adult anyway.


----------



## FryLock (Oct 8, 2004)

sheri said:
			
		

> Yup, they do according to everything I have heard...
> They are very leggy, stunning species.


Heard and seen  but more like 8"-9" ls not 10"


----------



## David Burns (Oct 8, 2004)

FryLock said:
			
		

> Heard and seen  but more like 8"-9" ls not 10"


That is still impressive IMO.


----------



## Jakob (Oct 8, 2004)

David Burns said:
			
		

> That is still impressive IMO.


Indeed...that's twice as big as most _Haplopelma lividum_.

Later, 

Jake


----------



## Sheri (Oct 8, 2004)

You know, if the dealers are stating 10" I am pretty sure it's safe to trust them...

@ David, I was referring to this comment:

_"they don't even look that good, go get you a guaranteed female cobalt blue and save yourself $360."_


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Oct 8, 2004)

I guess a little exaggeration never hurt anyone.


----------



## Aviculariinae (Oct 8, 2004)

Hi,
They are about 9" to 9.5"(25cm) in size. And europeans don,t have the adults alvin from Singapore has the 2 adult females.Also they dont cost $400 over here, your just being ripped off over there for what ever reason.


			
				spider-man 2 said:
			
		

> I don't think they get THAT big.


How do you know have you seen an adult specimen up close.


----------



## fyic (Oct 8, 2004)

you say they are not going for $400 over there 
how much are they going for there 

I think they are very nice T's 
but there is NO way I would even pay that much for a T
I say if it cost more then $100 then I don't need it .......lol






			
				Aviculariinae said:
			
		

> Hi,
> They are about 9" to 9.5"(25cm) in size. And europeans don,t have the adults alvin from Singapore has the 2 adult females.Also they dont cost $400 over here, your just being ripped off over there for what ever reason.
> 
> How do you know have you seen an adult specimen up close.


----------



## Aviculariinae (Oct 8, 2004)

Hi 
I bought mine for £80 = €116 = $142


----------



## Vys (Oct 8, 2004)

sheri said:
			
		

> Yup, they do according to everything I have heard...
> They are very leggy, stunning species.
> And comparison to H. lividum is not at all accurate, since this species is arboreal - not a pet hole.


Yay, a pet web  Of course, that's just my _suspicion_.


----------



## fyic (Oct 8, 2004)

Now thats not to bad 



			
				Aviculariinae said:
			
		

> Hi
> I bought mine for £80 = €116 = $142


----------



## Elson (Oct 8, 2004)

they're damn expensive ...even though they're "local species" here....


----------



## Spider-man 2 (Oct 8, 2004)

Aviculariinae said:
			
		

> How do you know have you seen an adult specimen up close.


The key word in my statement was *think*. No, I have never seen one before.


----------



## RichardDegville (Oct 8, 2004)

Aviculariinae said:
			
		

> Hi,
> They are about 9" to 9.5"(25cm) in size. And europeans don,t have the adults alvin from Singapore has the 2 adult females.Also they dont cost $400 over here, your just being ripped off over there for what ever reason.
> 
> How do you know have you seen an adult specimen up close.


LOL never a truer word said by an Irish man! 
whats all the fuss about anyway bren mate we have had them ages   
hows your female doin?


----------



## G_Wright (Oct 8, 2004)

Imo these spider are a much bright blue than H lividum when I say the adult at the BTS show.

I got a couple in a bulk order for about £56 each thats something like $84


----------



## Aviculariinae (Oct 8, 2004)

RichardDegville said:
			
		

> LOL never a truer word said by an Irish man!
> whats all the fuss about anyway bren mate we have had them ages
> hows your female doin?


Shes doing well,she is around 4.5" now. I do want to get a picture of her but the weather has being crappy every weekend i tried to take her out. Ah well ill get a picture sometime.  

@G how many did you get?


----------



## Lopez (Oct 20, 2004)

I think he got two...as did I


----------



## G_Wright (Oct 20, 2004)

yes I got two

here is a pic of one. not very big but it will grow. Both of the ones I have are from two different strains so I wa told. one is a brownish colour and the one in the pic below is more blue


----------



## Arachnoking (Oct 20, 2004)

heres my juvenile male (4 inch legspan)


----------



## manville (Oct 20, 2004)

very very nice tarantulas and pictures. who is alvin from singapore? Tarantulas are ban in singapore.


----------



## G_Wright (Oct 20, 2004)

manville said:
			
		

> very very nice tarantulas and pictures. who is alvin from singapore? Tarantulas are ban in singapore.



How can they be banned in singapore when they are native to there


----------



## manville (Oct 20, 2004)

G_Wright said:
			
		

> How can they be banned in singapore when they are native to there


Thats true. I didnt think about that. So, I can buy those tarantulas when i am in singapore? Anyone knows any singaporeans with singapore blue in their hands now?


----------



## Lopez (Oct 21, 2004)

G_Wright said:
			
		

> Both of the ones I have are from two different strains so I wa told.


Correct, two bloodlines.

Alvin must be knocking these things out at quite a rate....I know of the whereabouts of about 80 and that isn't including the ones in America or Canada......


----------



## Randy (Oct 21, 2004)

emm.. a question i'd been wanting to ask.. was *Singapore blue* found in Singapore? well if thas the case how come i dont see any when i go to singapore ?


----------



## Arachnoking (Oct 21, 2004)

well, that would all depend on where u have been looking wouldnt it lol


----------



## Randy (Oct 21, 2004)

LOL i didnt mean finding those T's in the jungle etc.. i meant in the petstores there haha!


----------



## G_Wright (Oct 21, 2004)

Lopez said:
			
		

> Correct, two bloodlines.
> 
> Alvin must be knocking these things out at quite a rate....I know of the whereabouts of about 80 and that isn't including the ones in America or Canada......


yeah but wouldn't you if you were making loads of money from them lol


----------



## G_Wright (Oct 21, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> LOL i didnt mean finding those T's in the jungle etc.. i meant in the petstores there haha!


 they havent been int the hobby long not all pet shops will stock all types of T most tend to just stick to the common docil ones that kids buy


----------



## phormingochilus (Oct 21, 2004)

Pet spiders are not allowed in Singapore - that's why you don't find them for sale in the stores 

Also - even though Singapore is a small island on the map there are many places it could live that you would have to check - if you know what to look for and how to look for it ... and the papers to go with that that is ;P

Regards
Søren



			
				G_Wright said:
			
		

> they havent been int the hobby long not all pet shops will stock all types of T most tend to just stick to the common docil ones that kids buy


----------



## Aviculariinae (Oct 21, 2004)

phormingochilus said:
			
		

> and the papers to go with that that is ;P


What do you mean by papers, surely you don,t need papers for a field trip.
Ps. Did alvin find another unidentified Cyriopagopus sp on the mainland aswell?


----------



## Mister Internet (Oct 21, 2004)

Keep it on topic guys.  This is not about collecting from Singapore, pet shops in Singapore, or field trips to Singapore.


----------



## phormingochilus (Oct 22, 2004)

You do definetly need papers. Some countries are very slack and will allow you to collect in small amounts without papers. But in most countries you will need collecting permit and export papers to get them out of the country - legally that is.

Regards
Søren




			
				Aviculariinae said:
			
		

> What do you mean by papers, surely you don,t need papers for a field trip.
> Ps. Did alvin find another unidentified Cyriopagopus sp on the mainland aswell?


----------



## Aviculariinae (Oct 22, 2004)

phormingochilus said:
			
		

> You do definetly need papers. Some countries are very slack and will allow you to collect in small amounts without papers. But in most countries you will need collecting permit and export papers to get them out of the country - legally that is.
> 
> Regards
> Søren


Hi soren, 
Since we are not allowed talk about field trips in this topic  I will talk to you again sometime about it instead of starting a new thread.
All the best
Ps. Hope all your C.sp 'Blues' are doing well,hope they all turn out male LOL    ;P


----------



## G_Wright (Oct 22, 2004)

Aviculariinae said:
			
		

> Hi soren,
> Since we are not allowed talk about field trips in this topic  I will talk to you again sometime about it instead of starting a new thread.
> All the best
> Ps. Hope all your C.sp 'Blues' are doing well,hope they all turn out male LOL    ;P



Why is that so you have get all the slings lol    

I think hopfully I have a small female but time will tell


----------



## phormingochilus (Oct 22, 2004)

Me too - they would fit nicely with the couple of large females I have  



			
				Aviculariinae said:
			
		

> Hi soren,
> Ps. Hope all your C.sp 'Blues' are doing well,hope they all turn out male LOL    ;P


----------



## WhyTeDraGon (Oct 22, 2004)

you cant say that if you had some and could get $400 each for them, that you wouldnt..lol. I know I would! They're worth what people pay for them..IMO.

~Crystal


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 20, 2005)

Imo they are totally stunning T I'll for sure get one , one day ... For Sho they worth price


----------



## FRAZE01 (Mar 20, 2005)

Aviculariinae said:
			
		

> Hi,
> Also they dont cost $400 over here, your just being ripped off over there for what ever reason.
> 
> How do you know have you seen an adult specimen up close.


The one's that I have seen do.1-2"$400


----------



## Greg Wolfe (Mar 20, 2005)

*Singapore Blues...*

I really like these, they are new to the hobby and are stunning. This is one HUGE aboreal! :}   
But at $400.00 a pop I am waiting until the price comes down. On the other hand, I would be tempted to procure a gravid female at that price... ;P


----------



## FRAZE01 (Mar 20, 2005)

I've only found them at one place,but they were out.I think I will go after a P.metallica first then I'll think about that one


----------



## yakbuggy (Mar 21, 2005)

$400 a shot seems high, but if people are willing to pay that much more power to them. When you compare them to some of the ball pythons out there they are a bargin! How about $38,000 for one snake? http://www.newenglandreptile.com/ball_available.html


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 21, 2005)

why are they soo expensive ? very rare ? I mean ... its just ONE snake, I would prefer buy a new car of the year, I really love snake and I would be ready to pay 1000 for one but not 22 000 man, its crazy, you gotta be millionaire to byu one


----------



## RazorRipley (Mar 21, 2005)

Aviculariinae said:
			
		

> Hi,
> They are about 9" to 9.5"(25cm) in size. And europeans don,t have the adults alvin from Singapore has the 2 adult females.Also they dont cost $400 over here, your just being ripped off over there for what ever reason.
> 
> How do you know have you seen an adult specimen up close.


 Most goliath birdeaters are about 7 inches... It may be a wise idea to look into the PROPER way to state a tarantula measurement. :liar:


----------



## Aviculariinae (Mar 21, 2005)

Hi,


			
				RazorRipley said:
			
		

> Most goliath birdeaters are about 7 inches... It may be a wise idea to look into the PROPER way to state a tarantula measurement. :liar:


RALMAO are you being serious,

*Fact 1.* All adult Blondi,s i have seen and kept have have been a minimum *8"* and maximum of about *10"*

*Fact 2.* I have seen the adults of C.sp 'Blue' and they _DO_ reach a size of *9/9.5"* in size. So i suggest you go back under the rock you have crawled out from under.

@FRAZE01. Im not from US mate im from europe C.sp 'Blues' over here cost about £50 the last time i heard, I paid £80 for mine at the time so no where near $400


----------



## Tony (Mar 21, 2005)

RazorRipley said:
			
		

> Most goliath birdeaters are about 7 inches... It may be a wise idea to look into the PROPER way to state a tarantula measurement. :liar:


Please educate us RR ! I know your quite the speller....
 I agree, a blondi sitting there may measure 7, maybe 8"...However thats not extended and thats just how it should be done. Period. Otherwise your gonna have a hard time finding a smithi that measures over 6"...
and we all "know" they get 6-6.5"...
T


----------



## laila (Mar 21, 2005)

I have a few of these angelic creatures - I like to call them Cyriopagopus sp. "brown"....      Well, they show some blue after molts, but not for very long (1,5").  

There are adult females in Europe, and they are big and bright blue!!   :worship:   Believe it or not, but these are real giants...  And because of the body/leg ratio, they look bigger than their actual size.  
This is NOT to say that they won't get as big as 9"!!!!


----------



## Jetzie (Mar 21, 2005)

I heard that Cyriopagapus sp "blue" damn extremely fast growers? anyone has a rough statistic on how fast they have progressed?


----------



## FRAZE01 (Mar 21, 2005)

Kirdec said:
			
		

> why are they soo expensive ? very rare ? I mean ... its just ONE snake, I would prefer buy a new car of the year, I really love snake and I would be ready to pay 1000 for one but not 22 000 man, its crazy, you gotta be millionaire to byu one


I've seen them more than that.I've also seen iguanas and nile monitors that make that price look like pocket change


----------



## yakbuggy (Mar 22, 2005)

Yep it is amazing what some people will pay for a reptile or arachnid. If you have the money why not? You can't blame the breeders. Hell I wish I could get $40,000 for some of my animals.


----------



## Blasphemy (Mar 22, 2005)

I came across this thread on another board and thought it might be of interest to this thread http://www.pets.com.sg/forums/showthread.php?t=7865


----------



## Ultimate Instar (Mar 22, 2005)

That is a very big girl.  At 9-9.5", what size tank would it require?  I have a small sling right now but maybe not for long.

Karen N.


----------



## Sheri (Apr 6, 2005)

Ok, so mine just molted for the fourth time since I got it in August.

The molt was so mangled there was just no way. I spent a maddening 30 minutes trying to work it in to some sort of sexing shape. I am going to rehouse it tonight... which will be my first glimpse since the new skin.

Just trying to get an idea as to how fast yours are growing... this one seems incredibly fast. So... I'm thinking male. You know, prepare for the worst and all.

Anyone keeping track of growth rates? I'd be super curious.

I'll try to get some pics tonight when I rehouse it.


----------



## Aviculariinae (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Sheri,


			
				Sheri said:
			
		

> Ok, so mine just molted for the fourth time since I got it in August.
> 
> The molt was so mangled there was just no way. I spent a maddening 30 minutes trying to work it in to some sort of sexing shape. I am going to rehouse it tonight... which will be my first glimpse since the new skin.
> 
> ...


I can,t comment on the males as i don,t have a male,but i have a 12/14cm female as she has growing very fast,but i have noticed that their premolt takes quite a while.


----------



## Raqua (Apr 6, 2005)

*.*

How are these actually acting like ? I red here, that they're arboreals and I've seen somewhere else that they are terestrial/burrowers .. 
So I was wondering? Are they living somehow the Ephebopus way (usually burrow, but climb a lot) ? 
Or do they live Pokie-way ? I don't suppose that they are straight arboreals like Avics ... 

Also juveniles have often different habbits, so I look for adult keepers opinions mostly ..


----------



## Sheri (Apr 6, 2005)

When young they will burrow at the base of the cork bark... mine has compeltely arranged tubes all over the place winding around the cork bark. I never see it. Well, sometimes if I have the patience to stand still one foot away from the enclosure for 47 minutes until it feels secure enough to show me one leg.

But I know it wanders. There are poop paintings all over the ceiling of the the enclosure. I am quite convinced they all depict me in a comical light, holding a flashlight and a camera, posed still and waiting. 

As they get older they become more traditionally arboreal. My P. regalis and P. irminia exhibit the same behaviour. A defense mechanism, I suspect, though who knows what effect captivity has on them. Would be interesting to observe in the wild.


----------



## Raqua (Apr 6, 2005)

So Pokie/Psalmopoeus way, right ? Thanks.


----------



## pelo (Apr 6, 2005)

Sheri said:
			
		

> When young they will burrow at the base of the cork bark... mine has compeltely arranged tubes all over the place winding around the cork bark. I never see it. Well, sometimes if I have the patience to stand still one foot away from the enclosure for 47 minutes until it feels secure enough to show me one leg.
> 
> But I know it wanders. There are poop paintings all over the ceiling of the the enclosure. I am quite convinced they all depict me in a comical light, holding a flashlight and a camera, posed still and waiting.
> 
> As they get older they become more traditionally arboreal. My P. regalis and P. irminia exhibit the same behaviour. A defense mechanism, I suspect, though who knows what effect captivity has on them. Would be interesting to observe in the wild.


>>I found if offered a slab or semi circle slab of corkbark they will burrow at and around the base of the corkbark...venturing out periodically onto the corkbark.I however this time offered a "tube" type hide and they go aboreal from the start.They web the entire inside of the tube and live inside it.They don't seem to burrow at all even as a small sling.


----------



## Sheri (Apr 6, 2005)

pelo said:
			
		

> >>I found if offered a slab or semi circle slab of corkbark they will burrow at and around the base of the corkbark...venturing out periodically onto the corkbark.I however this time offered a "tube" type hide and they go aboreal from the start.They web the entire inside of the tube and live inside it.They don't seem to burrow at all even as a small sling.



Interesting. I am picking up one of those new arboreal enclosures with the fake textured wall today. I shall see how receptive it is to being poked and prodded. I am uncertain precisely when it molted... and I know how calm they all are after that! 

Timing is everything.


----------



## FryLock (Apr 6, 2005)

Over to Mr P about wild living >Here<


----------



## Ultimate Instar (Apr 7, 2005)

I have a 2" sling that used to behave as Sheri described.  It has recently begun to display some arboreal behavior, i.e. some webbing at the cage top, but is still using its terrestrial burrow.  It last molted about 2 months ago and I haven't noticed any color fading; it's still a dark blue metallic color.  It's a very nervous T, similar to a Poechilotheria.

Karen N.


----------



## Sheri (Apr 7, 2005)

Ultimate Instar said:
			
		

> I have a 2" sling that used to behave as Sheri described.  It has recently begun to display some arboreal behavior, i.e. some webbing at the cage top, but is still using its terrestrial burrow.  It last molted about 2 months ago and I haven't noticed any color fading; it's still a dark blue metallic color.  It's a very nervous T, similar to a Poechilotheria.
> 
> Karen N.



ANd what is it's size now?


----------



## Ultimate Instar (Apr 7, 2005)

It's 2" now.   

Karen N.


----------



## Sheri (Apr 7, 2005)

Yup, I'm thinking all male. 

C'est la vie.


----------



## pelo (Apr 7, 2005)

Sheri said:
			
		

> Yup, I'm thinking all male.
> 
> C'est la vie.


>>yup...I think the high male to female ratio of this species is true.Out of my 6 it looks like only 2 will be female.Makes for some really expensive females


----------



## kap (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi,

Do anyone know this Cyrio Sp violaceopes from Malaysia (some call it Lampropelma violaceopes) : :? 

http://www.la-mygalopole.fr/espece/cyriopagopus-sp-violacioped.html

Thanks 

Kap


----------



## Lopez (Apr 8, 2005)

That's the spider sold in the trade as "Lampropelma violaceopes" or "Malaysian Blue Femur"

And I recognise the picture from somewhere else.....

Nice spiders, I think I have one in Holland somewhere 

Adult female:


----------



## FryLock (Apr 8, 2005)

kap said:
			
		

> http://www.la-mygalopole.fr/espece/cyriopagopus-sp-violacioped.html





			
				Lopez said:
			
		

> And I recognise the picture from somewhere else.....


Humm correct me if im wrong is that not one of Søren's pic's :?


----------



## Lopez (Apr 8, 2005)

FryLock said:
			
		

> Humm correct me if im wrong is that not one of Søren's pic's :?


You are quite correct.


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Apr 8, 2005)

Obviously, stolen by scanning the Arachnoposters. I'll never understand how people can so shamelessly do something like this.  :evil:

I sent both Søren and Scott Scher an email pointing this out in case they are unaware.

Cheers,

Michael


----------



## KennethM (Apr 9, 2005)

*blues*

I'm in agreement, are they really 20 times more valuable  than cobalt blues?  I don't think so, I have plenty of cobalt blues that I adore at a fraction of  the price.  Because they are new the price goes up.  I remember N. cristata going for $55 when they first came out, now you can get them for $8 on some sites.  I'll wait until the price comes down.


----------



## Ultimate Instar (Apr 10, 2005)

I wonder how long it will be before the prices come down.  Given that this species is pretty big, it may take a while for the females to reach sexual maturity.  I know it's a fast growing species but it's still going to take a few years plus who knows how many more will be imported into the U.S.  Unless there's a large importation from Europe, these Ts are going to remain expensive.

Karen N.


----------



## kap (Apr 12, 2005)

What's the price in the US for 1 sling of Lampro Sp violaceopes ?


----------

